# Delays at Dover next week........



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

On checking out another forum I am a member of, came across this little tit-bit.........

"Get ready for some long queues at Dover next week , the French police at the Eastern Docks will be carrying out 100% checks of people using the Ferries."

The forum deals with Dover and its ferries....

www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk

Not commercial - just interesting photos and info.....

Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OOPPS  

Sorry guys - i think this is in the wrong place.
Should be under 'Continental Touring Info'?

MODS - can you please move?
Many thanks
Carl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why a 100% check going out what are they afraid of???
100% coming to England is where they should concentrate or are the Illegals escaping out now --had enough of the UK --wasnt paved with gold then - :lol: :lol:

Mods dont put it in members bar only joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Priceless Mavis..........absolutely priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Priceless Mavis..........absolutely priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:


    :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

SHHHHHHH !!! Sneaking in early on the 18.15 ferry tonight..... 8) 
I will not be in an Apache 700.... :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Have Switched to Hull-Zeebrugge and Stena Harwich-Hook of Holland

Fed up of Dover and Calais
Hate the M6 and the rip off toll
M42 M40 M25 M26 M20 M2 A2 All a Nightmare

Took me 10 Hours once to do 245 miles from Folkestone
Took a customer of mine 11 Hours recently

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ins and outs*



locovan said:


> Why a 100% check going out what are they afraid of???
> 100% coming to England is where they should concentrate or are the Illegals escaping out now --had enough of the UK --wasnt paved with gold then - :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mods dont put it in members bar only joking :lol: :lol:


No Mavis, all Nipping back out because its cheaper to drive a £400 RFL 4X4 over to Calais via ferry and back again to avoid paying it for a further 6 months.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Dover ferry*

Carl_n_Flo,
When you say 100% check what are they looking for ?
By the way does anybody know what food stuffs one can and cannot take as we tend to take our own milk and cereal.

2Dreamers


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Dover ferry*



2Dreamers said:


> Carl_n_Flo,
> When you say 100% check what are they looking for ?
> By the way does anybody know what food stuffs one can and cannot take as we tend to take our own milk and cereal.
> 
> 2Dreamers


I am given to understand that the French Police will be stopping ALL vehicles and checking passports / papers....

In the past 4 years, i can honestly sat that either they have waved us through with a vveeerrrryyy bored look on their faces - or the boothes have been devoid of uniformed presence entireley....

Now, if they check EVERY passport, this can cause delays before you even get into the port proper...... The A20 would be worse than the M25 on a bad day - with no way round it....

At the moment, it is just a posting on the Doverferry website - but quite a few of the posters on there are in the ferry business in Dover, so I give a little respect to their news.....

The site is also following developments with regard to SeaFrance. The French unions have just rejected rescue proposals which COULD leave SeaFrance bankrupt in the very near future. This agreement had to be in place by the end of August otherwise SNCF (major shareholder) would pull out and start bankruptcy proceedings.

However, SNCF is part state owned. SeaFrance is THE major employer in Calais.............can you see the French government allowing SeaFrance to go bust??

No - I thought not......................

Also on the site is a thread following the construction of P&O's 2 new super-ferries......I will start a new thread on that onw with some pics for those that are interested.......

best regards
Carl


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Any update on this?

We are off Dover/Calais next Wednesday evening (2nd Sept).


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have read somewhere, (you know how you think you can find the article ) that the French and Spanish are checking for fake goods.
Watches, handbags, etc. 
The article made it sound as if they mean it this time. It mentioned fines for anyone having fake designer goods in their possesion.
It could not be connected but BE WARNED.


Tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> We are off Dover/Calais next Wednesday evening (2nd Sept).


None yet - I have posted a query on the dover ferry forum.........

Beat ya!!!! We are out Wednesday morning (6am) - cant wait 8) 
C&F


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Shame we aren't synchronised - we could have gone in convoy along the M4!

Where are you heading for?

Or, in pedant-speak

To where are you heading?!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

My good man...

perchance we will be conveying in the direction of Aix in the Region of Provence, for where we will collect my step-son - for he will reside with us for the duration of 1 calender year.

Thereafter, we shall perambulate in a generally western direction for a day or two via the Gorges du Tarn to marvel in the beauty.

On arrival in Carmaux, in the environs of Albi, there shall be great merriment, feasting and drinking at the gathering of the Clan....

.
.
.
.
After that - dunno............relax and enjoy all that France has to offer... 8) 8) 8) 

And you?????

C&F


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dependant upon the metereological prognosis we propose to sashay down to the Mediterranean littoral for a short autumnal sojurn.

In short, we are after some sun sand sea and, err, whatever!


----------

